

Rob Landley on the Linux Foundation (2010) - vezzy-fnord
http://landley.net/notes-2010.html#18-07-2010

======
angrylinuxer
Management Team

Jim Zemlin, Executive Director Amanda McPherson, Chief Marketing Officer, VP
of Developer Programs Mike Woster, Chief Revenue Officer Steve Westmoreland,
Chief Information Officer Laura Kempke, VP of Collaborative Projects
Operations and Marketing Russell Farnell, VP of Finance and Human Resources
Angela Brown, Sr. Director of Events Jennifer Cloer, Sr. Director of
Communications & Community Philip DesAutels, Sr. Director of IoT Dan Cauchy,
General Manager, Automotive Mike Dolan, Sr. Director of Strategic Programs
Clyde Seepersad, General Manager, Training and Certification Karen Copenhaver,
Legal Counsel Andy Updegrove, Legal Counsel Dan Kohn, Senior Strategist

14 non-coders (and who knows what lies underneath) being paid to keep 5
engineers paid?

Linus Torvalds Greg Kroah-Hartman Till Kamppeter Richard Purdie Janina Sajka

------
bjwbell
Now the Linux Foundation makes sense. Every time I saw one of their
marketing/press videos it reminded me of a Fortune 500 company's marketing.

I just went to LinuxFoundation.org and the opening text says "open
collaboration powers everything...".

------
WalterGR
From the article before it:

    
    
        Before Apple changed copyright law in 1983, "free
        software" was the norm from DECUS to the 8-bit
        BBS community.
    

I've heard both IBM and Microsoft be saddled with single-handedly introducing
the scourge of non-Free software, but never Apple. Anyone know what the
reference is to?

~~~
brandons
Possibly/probably Apple Computer v. Franklin Computer, the first court case in
the U.S. to extend copyright protections to an OS:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Computer,_Inc._v._Frankl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Computer,_Inc._v._Franklin_Computer_Corp).

~~~
ableal
Fixed URL:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Computer,_Inc._v._Frankl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Computer,_Inc._v._Franklin_Computer_Corp.).

(your final dot was eaten by software ;-)

------
jldugger
I find it slightly ironic that someone who was hired by the LF to write
documentation operates a blog almost entirely devoid of metadata. Which is
unfortunate, because he writes quite a bit and it'd be nice to see how his
opinion changes with time.

------
lukego
This would explain why the Linux Foundation are in the middle of things like
OpenDaylight that seem to be designed to soak up resources from big companies.

------
digi_owl
Was checking their members list recently and found it interesting that Red Hat
was a silver member, while SUSE is sitting as gold.

------
ableal
_" [...] and there's somebody in_ charge _if not in control. "_

That's an interesting observation.

